# Had better say 'hello' before I forget!



## Lipgloss (Jul 20, 2004)

Hi all,

Sorry, I've already posted a few times, but forget to introduce myself properly...so 'Hello!' 

My name's Kate and I have PCOS. DH has poor sperm count and very bad morphology. We are both waiting for appointments with an endocrinologist/urologist, sometime in September probably. GP says that we could be looking at ICSI further down the line, but to wait and see what the specialists say first.

This is such a fab website and has really helped me pull myself out of the black hole I felt I was sliding towards - thank you!

There are so many inspirational and wonderful people here. 

Love and TONNES of babydust to all,

x


----------



## chick66 (Nov 18, 2003)

Hi Kate
Great to get to know a bit more about you!
Hope you continue to use the site and find it useful, good luck for your appointments.
Chick


----------



## Lipgloss (Jul 20, 2004)

Morning Chick,

Thanks!

I've seen that you have PCOS too, and was just wondering if you find diet greatly improves your symptoms? I posted on the prenatal care board, but basically am just interested in hearing how other PCOS sufferers handle the diet aspect, particularly when it comes to avoiding sugar (my downfall!).

I've got a banging headache right now as have eaten cookies and a croissant for breakfast 

I hope you are feeling much better now after your op hun x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Kate

A belated welcome to FF!

Glad you are enjoying the site.

Laine x


----------



## Lipgloss (Jul 20, 2004)

Thanks girls!

Paula, hubs keeps asking me whether he will need a scan - he is easily embarrassed! I just keep telling him it will be nothing compared to an internal scan for women!!!  

Really hope you all get your miracle babies soon, you sound like wonderful women who really deserve it!

Kate x


----------

